# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Ηλεκτρονική κλειδαριά

## ALAMAN

Σκέφτομαι να πειραματιστώ λίγο με τις ηλεκτρονικές κλειδαριές.
Αρχικά σκέφτομαι να κάνω κάτι με πληκτρολόγιο και μετά με rfid.

Από αισθητήρες σε πόρτες και παράθυρα τί μπορώ να βάλω;
Μαγνητικούς διακόπτες; (ασύρματους ή ενσύρματους; )
Διακοπτόμενη δέσμη; πχ υπέρυθρων;

Έχω ακούσει ότι οι ασύρματοι μαγνητικοί διακόπτες εκπέμπουν σε πολυχρησιμοποιούμενη συχνότητα και εύκολα παρεμβάλλονται. Ισχύει;

----------


## agis68

μια καλή ιδέα είναι με μικροελεκτή. Ενας μ/ε θα οδηγεί ένα μοτερ που θα κλειδώνει και θα ξεκλειδώνει. Θα έχει και πληκτρολόγιο για κωδικό και οθόνη και σύνδεση με GSM για αποστολή SMS ή κλήσης καθώς και loging. δες εδώ παραδείγματα και εφαρμογές.....http://www.instructables.com/howto/arduino+lock/

----------


## ALAMAN

Οπωσδήποτε gsm, αλλά αυτό θέλει να το ψάξω λίγο. Τι είδους module να βάλω. Κωδικό εννοείται, και ίσως μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε τον κωδικό από usb stick Δηλαδή να συνδέεις ένα στικακι στο οποίο θα υπάρχει ένα κύκλωμα που θα ξεφορτώνει έναν κωδικό στον μΕ, κάτι σαν ibutton. 
Τώρα το θέμα είναι τι γίνετε με τις εισόδους, τι αισθητήρες να βάλω.

----------


## ALAMAN

Επαναφέρω το θέμα μιας που αυτόν τον καιρό θα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ ξανά.
Θέλω να φτιάξω μια ολοκληρωμένη μονάδα συναγερμού. Πρώτα όμως θέλω να κοιτάξω τους αισθητήρες.
Ψάχνω ασύρματους μαγνητικούς αισθητήρες.
Στο ebay που έψαξα βρίσκω πολλούς standalone με ενσωματωμένο buzzer επάνω...
Οπότε φαντάζομαι πρέπει να πάρω σκέτους αισθητήρες και να τους συνδέσω σε πομπούς (πχ 433mhz).
Αναφέρομαι σ' αυτά εδώ
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-MC-38...item51b5f221d5
Αρκούνε αυτά να συνδεθούν ως είσοδοι σε έναν πολύ μικρό μικροελεγκτή ο οποίος θα στέλνει κωδικοποιημένα σήματα μέσα από ένα rf 433mhz module?

----------


## Fire Doger

Τι εννοεις με το "αρκούν "?
Απλα αισθητηρια είναι (νομίζω μονο  on-off καταστάσεις έχουν).
Με τι θα τροφοδοτίσεις όλα αυτά? Η αρχή του συναγερμού είναι στέλνουν συνέχεια σήματα οταν όλα πάνε καλά, οποτε πρεπει να τα κάνεις να στέλνουν όλα μαζί απ τον ίδιο μ/ε για να μην παρεμβάλλεται το ένα με το άλλο αλλά αν είναι έτσι γιατί να το στέλνεις? το επαιξεργασεσε κιόλας στον ιδιο, ή να έχουν και δεκτή και να εκπέμπουν όταν λαμβάνουν σήμα με το ID τους απο τον κεντρικό μ/ε ο οποίος θα ζητάει συνεχώς την κατασταση κάθε αισθητήρα με την σειρά.
Να τα κάνεις να εκπέμπουν όταν μπει ο κλέφτης θα δουλέψει μεν αλλά δεν είναι πρακτικό, σε περίπτωση βλάβης, διακοπής ενέργειας, παρεμβολών θα σε κρεμασουν, δεν παρέχει αξιοπιστία έτσι.

----------

